# Target training



## Jessicak (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi, guys! I just purchased and B&W tegu and s/he will be here on Friday! I'm so excited. I was just wondering if anyone target trains their tegu and what the purpose of it is. I understand the general concept, just not sure if there is any specific reason people do it.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 22, 2015)

Congrats. Eager to see pics when it arrives. Where from?

I don't know what target training means.


----------



## Jessicak (Sep 22, 2015)

Like, people will associate the sound of a clicker to food to train the tegu? 
And I'm not exactly sure where he comes from yet. I meant to ask. There's this exotic petstore (not a chain) and they're ordering him


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 22, 2015)

No need to. They associate very well with things, such as food bowls, people, routines, etc.


----------

